

Elixir Tasks vs. Scala Futures - hoggle
http://undiscoveredfeatures.com/elixir-tasks-vs-scala-futures/

======
nemanja
Scala Futures and Elixir/Erlang Tasks are different abstractions. Tasks are
more akin to Actors in Scala/Akka.

